# Amity Affliction gig photos and review



## Wretched (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey guys,
I recently uploaded some shots from the Amity Affliction gig in Sydney that also featured UK's Architects and USA's Ghost Inside and thought you might like a squizz.

See more and read the review here: Live: The Amity Affliction + Architects + Ghost Inside + Buried in Verona @ Big Top, Sydney &#8211; 29 Sept, 2012 | Hosking Industries

*Architects*
















*Ghost Inside*















*The Amity Affliction
*


----------

